# Irresponsible Breeders?



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

I have a breeder in my area who has some beautiful dogs, would never get one from her though.
For one when I asked her about OFA certification or other health screening she started going on about how her dogs were intelligent and she knows how intelligent her dogs are. (At $400 dollar puppies she said OFA certification was sooo expensive and she would have to sell puppies at $800 to at least do OFA certification but now at $800 she says she'd have to sell puppies at $1500+ to do any health screening.)
For two she just got a Belgian Malinois to introduce 'new bloodlines' into her breeding program. 

Why do people have to be like this? :frown2:

Do you guys have a lot of problems with people like this? Other than the titled dogs and health screening anything you guys think makes a responsible breeders vs. an irresponsible breeders? I have a lot of thoughts on it but I want to know what other people look for.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Titled dogs and a wide range of health screenings are minimum requirements. It takes years to study and understand bloodlines and pedigrees. Just putting two nice, healthy dogs together does nothing to improve the breed. And can turn out very badly. The breeder has to know what lines are likely to be compatible.

I expect a good breeder to be able to articulate specifically what she hopes to accomplish with any particular pairing. The only legitimate breeding goal is to improve the breed.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

*k*

A responsible breeder will title their dog in something. Also I really like to see that they have in their contract that in the event you don't want the dog anymore they get the dog back. Not that I'd ever give up a dog but this shows that the breeder legitimately cares about their dogs.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This is a typical BYB. OFA certification isn't that expensive, it's only around 30 to 40 dollars to get the x-rays certified. X-ray cost will vary by region, but they are in general around 120 to 350 dollars. So she can't even afford to x-ray her breeding dogs to check for hip health? Yeah - I'd pass, beautiful and intelligent (according to her) notwithstanding.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It is up to the buyer to always, always do research and more research when it comes to buying a puppy...if they all did so, this type of breeder would not be in business.
I see many breeding not for the breed but for the greed or ego and it is very sad that they always will have the oooh'ers and the awww so cute people to support them. They don't know what they don't know.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

A lot of Amish in my area seem to breed dogs. And most don't care about health screenings, or titles. They label their dogs as pets and gladly give out full registration for under $500.00. Which in turn enables the new owners to have a fully registered AKC dog to breed themselves and sell pups for $2-300.00. It's a cycle.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My current foster dog is a senior female GSD who was bred and bred and bred until at 8(ish) years she old was dumped off, emaciated and suffering from a skin infection, at the animal shelter.

I don't expect breeders to keep every female they have ever used as a breeding bitch, but I do expect them to care what happens to their bitches. It's worth the extra effort to find out what a breeder does with their retired bitches. Spaying them and placing them in an appropriate pet home is a great choice. I don't care how many titles and certifications their dogs have; if they're disposing of their retired bitches at the shelter or selling them on for "one more litter" to someone who is going to dump them, they are not a responsible breeder.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

cdwoodcox said:


> A lot of Amish in my area seem to breed dogs. And most don't care about health screenings, or titles. They label their dogs as pets and gladly give out full registration for under $500.00. Which in turn enables the new owners to have a fully registered AKC dog to breed themselves and sell pups for $2-300.00. It's a cycle.


That's where a lot of puppy mills are.


----------



## labX (Dec 7, 2016)

I just wanted a puppy and mine is a lab x gsd . We were in the poconos and found one in a Amish farm. She is a moose and I paid a few hundred .
Just throwing in there that I did not know anything about dogs,breeding and certification till now after visiting sites like here .
I am an engineer and consider myself a man of common sense yet no one educated me about all this.
I am happy with my dog she is 10. Months and is a good pet.
Only time will tell ... i met the parents they where real nice and she is turning out just like her dam. 
She is a bit mouthy when excited is the issue we r working on. She is very trainable and very playful and again is a moose .

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

